#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  16x USB 4x MT122

## kevincejanssen

We zijn begonnen met het bouwen van een flinke set.

16x USB Bass Bin 18 inch. 
Geladen met Celestion (FTR18-4080FD).
4x MT122 2x12 inch 1x2inch. 
Geladen met P.Audio (C12-300MB en BM-D750 op een PH-2723).

Set zoals de gaat worden (qua kasten niet qua kleur)


MT122


USB Bass Binn


In het begin wilde we de usb maken zoals hij op de bouw tekeningen staat. Maar ivm het gewist en afmetingen hebben we toch besloten er enkele kasten van te maken.

Op dit moment zijn we bezig met het bouwen van de MT122. Welke een pittige kast is ivm de hoorn. 

Hier een foto
 van het begin van de MT122.
Welke nu weer half uit elkaar is omdat je beter eerst de hoorn sectie kan bouwen en daaromheen de kast.


Wat fotos van de speakers die gekocht zijn:

Celestion bestelling:




P.Audio bestelling:






De set zal versterkt gaan worden met:
Voor de usb 2x MC2 E90
Voor de mt122 12 inch American Audio v6001
Voor de mt122 2inch hebben we nog niks op het oog.

En een Xilica processor iets in de richting van de 4080.

----------


## teunos

Ik neem aan dat je 8 USB's bedoelt? de usb is een dubbel 18'' kast, en in je tekening staan er maar 8. als je er echt 16 (16 dubbel 18) gaat bouwen dan zal ik maar een paar extra mt122 bouwen want dat gaat het nooit bijbenen.

----------


## )pieter(

Zoals ik het kan opmaken uit zijn beschrijving gaat het om 16gehalveerde USB's, die samen 8 complete vormen.

Voor de rest zal het best wel een pittig setje worden, ben benieuwd naar het resultaat.

Groeten
Pieter

----------


## kevincejanssen

> Zoals ik het kan opmaken uit zijn beschrijving gaat het om 16gehalveerde USB's, die samen 8 complete vormen.
> 
> Voor de rest zal het best wel een pittig setje worden, ben benieuwd naar het resultaat.



16 die samen 8 vormen.

Wij zijn zelf ook benieuwd naar het resultaat.

Alles gaat waarschijnlijk met Tuffcab gespoten worden.

----------


## Tom06

Laat je de kasten open aan de voorkant of komt er nog mooi speakerschuim voor??

----------


## kevincejanssen

> mooi speakerschuim



Het is maar net wat je mooi vind. Ik vind het namelijk spuug lelijk.

Waarschijnlijk ergens een roostertje achterin ter voorkoming van drank/zooi tegen de speaker. Maar voor de rest blijft het open.

----------


## jens

Met wat voor doeleinden bouwen jullie deze set?

Geen speakerschuim, Groot, Zwaar....doet me denken aan een Stampset voor tekno of iets dergelijks  :Wink:

----------


## kevincejanssen

> Stampset voor tekno



Whoppa jij mag niet meer raden  :Wink:

----------


## totaltommy

leuk setje.

die 2 inch drivers. hoe klink dat? heb je niet het probleem dat ze niet hoog genoeg gaan? 

(waar kom je vandaan? als ik vragen mag)

----------


## salsa

> leuk setje.
> 
> die 2 inch drivers. hoe klink dat? heb je niet het probleem dat ze niet hoog genoeg gaan? 
> 
> (waar kom je vandaan? als ik vragen mag)




Huh? Hoezo zou een 2 inch compr/driver niet hoog genoeg gaan??
18kHz is toch meer dan genoeg hoor.. :Big Grin:

----------


## kevincejanssen

> leuk setje.
> 
> die 2 inch drivers. hoe klink dat? heb je niet het probleem dat ze niet hoog genoeg gaan? 
> 
> (waar kom je vandaan? als ik vragen mag)



Denk dat er niet veel mensen zijn die boven de 18KHz nog kunnen horen. 
Ik kom uit Sprang-Capelle

----------


## DJ Antoon

> 18kHz is toch meer dan genoeg hoor..



Als ze dan ook nog klinken...

----------


## salsa

Goh, er zijn zoveel merken die gebruik maken van twee inch drivers om nu te zeggen dat dit per definitie niet klinkt??????

NEXO PS15, 1 van de best klinkende speakers met een 2 inch driver.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zeker met de huidige processing is een 2" heel goed klinkend te krijgen.
Misschien dat je net dat hele frisse tophoog mist van een 1" maar het verschil is echt niet zo groot.

----------


## totaltommy

ik bedoel meer dat deze drivers niet erg duur zijn voor wat je normaal voor een 2inch zou moeten betalen. Misschien  is het wel een wonder driver.

vandaar dat ik me dat afvroeg.

----------


## Turboke

Mijn ervaring is wel een 2" iets over zijn nek word heel agressief, vind dit nogal heel goed hoorbaar bij de nexo speakers de alpha e reeks, vind dit veel minder bij systemen waar men een gewone speaker voor het hoog mid gebruikt.

----------


## kevincejanssen

> vind dit veel minder bij systemen waar men een gewone speaker voor het hoog mid gebruikt.



Bedoel je hier mee dat er ergens nog een 6 of 8 inch speaker gebruikt word?

De 12" kunnen tot ongeveer 3KHz en de 2" is al inzet baar vanaf 800Hz dusja dan is het gewoon met de processor zoeken totdat we de beste xover frequentie hebben gevonden.

----------


## SPS

> Bedoel je hier mee dat er ergens nog een 6 of 8 inch speaker gebruikt word?
> 
> De 12" kunnen tot ongeveer 3KHz en de 2" is al inzet baar vanaf 800Hz dusja dan is het gewoon met de processor zoeken totdat we de beste xover frequentie hebben gevonden.



In de MT122 komt de 12 incher echt niet veel hoger dan 1200 Hz.
Heb ze zelf ook gebouwd ( de MT121 versie dan, met EEN 12 incher  :Big Grin: ), en je moet ze echt niet hoger crossen dan 1200!

Gewoon frontloaded is het natuurlijk een ander verhaal :Wink: 
Maar daar ging het hier niet over..toch?

Paul

----------


## Turboke

Martin audio maakt gebruik van 8" in de W8LM, RCF maakt ook gebruik van 8" in hun TTL33-A, L acoustic maakt gebruik van 6,5" in hun Kiva en Turbosound heeft ook een 6,5" in de flex array.

[QUOTE=kevincejanssen;557270]Bedoel je hier mee dat er ergens nog een 6 of 8 inch speaker gebruikt word?

----------


## teunos

> In de MT122 komt de 12 incher echt niet veel hoger dan 1200 Hz.
> Heb ze zelf ook gebouwd ( de MT121 versie dan, met EEN 12 incher ), en je moet ze echt niet hoger crossen dan 1200!
> 
> Gewoon frontloaded is het natuurlijk een ander verhaal
> Maar daar ging het hier niet over..toch?
> 
> Paul



+1. Een 12'' mid die geen phase plug heeft en een soortgelijke constructie als de mt122 en vergelijkbare zul je inderdaad niet veel hoger krijgen dan die 1200Hz(vlak). Heel misschien net iets hoger maar daar houdt het ook echt mee op

----------


## totaltommy

Wat ik me eigenlijk afvraag is het verschil tussen de bmd 750 p.audio en bijvoorbeeld cp750 van beyma. kwa klankt kwaliteit.

Beide 2 inchers maar toch een behoorlijkprijsverschil. 

(zeker als je 4 wilt gaan bouwen).

zit zlf met het idee om 2-4 kasten te maken voor live versterking. (en dan is het Mid/hoog ineens best belangrijk)

----------


## kevincejanssen

Kan er altijd nog een andere driver in stoppen als deze achteraf zwaar tegenvalt.

Update:

----------


## SPS

Heb je het ontwerp aangepast?
Ik zie namelijk geen "knik" meer in de hoorn???

Paul

----------


## teunos

tot nu toe heeft hij er volgens mij niets aan veranderd. Die knik zit in de horizontale spreiding van de hoorn. Op de foto's is goed te zien dat alleen het verticale hoorndeel pas is gebouwd. 
Ziet er echt goed uit hoor! Zeer netjes.

----------


## kevincejanssen

> "knik"



Deze komt er nog in  :Wink:

----------


## kevincejanssen

Update:











We zitten nog te kijken voor een versterker voor het hoog.

Ik zelf dacht aan een QSC GX 5 heeft er iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## pilot

Ik heb deze kasten ook ooit gebouwd en zie dat jij ze handiger bouwt als ik indertijd.Ik had de hoorn met knik van lange planken gemaakt en de horizontale planken erin gemeten,wat een heel werk is.Ook had ik de kast voorzien van de nodige ingefreesde handgrepen maar niet eerst de binnenkant geschilderd,wat nadien een hels karwei was.
Vond het wel fijne kasten alleen soms wel problemen dat de hoorn te laag was.

----------


## kevincejanssen

> jij ze handiger bouwt als ik indertijd.



Ook deze manier is niet alles.
Beter eerst los de hoorn sectie en hier omheen de kast bouwen





> Ik had de hoorn met knik van lange planken gemaakt en de horizontale planken erin gemeten



Kijk maar eens naar de eerste bouw foto  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## totaltommy

en hoe is het inmiddels met de bouw? en heb je ze al geluisterd?

MVG,
Tom van Duuren

----------


## kevincejanssen

Nope zijn nog steeds bezig met bouwen.

----------


## 4AC

Hoe staat het ermee?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ziet er interessant en netjes uit. 

Was echter benieuwd of je de magneet van de BMD-750 nog gaat ondersteunen. Hoorntje vind het niet leuk als je maar een beetje laat stuiteren (ook al weegt hij niet echt superzwaar).

Ik heb een aantal speakers gemaakt met 2 -inch hoog (zoals de Monacor MRD-650 en Beyma CP-800ti) en daar deed ik dit altijd wel bij.

----------


## kevincejanssen

Op dit moment zit bijna 1 MT122 helemaal in elkaar. De 2inch driver gaan we ondersteunen ja. Want zon BMD-750 weegt wel bijna 5 kilo. Het hout is op zon beetje op en moet dus gehaald worden.

Update:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Op dit moment zit bijna 1 MT122 helemaal in elkaar. De 2inch driver gaan we ondersteunen ja. Want zon BMD-750 weegt wel bijna 5 kilo. Het hout is op zon beetje op en moet dus gehaald worden.



Verstandig om dat te doen. Enne, echt zwaar is 5 kilo niet voor een 2 inch met een dergelijke magneet :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Verstandig om dat te doen. Enne, echt zwaar is 5 kilo niet voor een 2 inch met een dergelijke magneet



Ben ik toch wel blij met neodynium magneten. :Big Grin:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Verstandig om dat te doen. Enne, echt zwaar is 5 kilo niet voor een 2 inch met een dergelijke magneet



Goed dat je nog even de update met foto hebt gedaan. Als ik het goed zie, heb je 2 stukjes gebruikt voor ondersteuning van het hoog. Ik gebruikte altijd een plaat met een gat ter grootte van de diameter van de magneet. Deze biedt ook ondersteuning (naar alle kanten) als je tops een keer omvallen, of op hun kop gezet worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Goed dat je nog even de update met foto hebt gedaan. Als ik het goed zie, heb je 2 stukjes gebruikt voor ondersteuning van het hoog.



Lijkt er meer op dat dit slechts voor het passen is gedaan.

----------


## kevincejanssen

Klopt is eventjes snel en provisorisch gemaakt maar gaat uit eindelijk iets worden van "maakt niet uit hoe de kast staat of ligt de driver word altijd ondersteund".

----------


## tentnival

Helaas ben ik nog steeds bezig met deze kast, buiten dat het echt een tamelijk pittige speaker is wat betreft maatvoering een zagen heb ik mezelf ook wat verkeken op het benodigde hout.

zit momenteel nog steeds op een nieuwe levering hout te wachten, en zit momenteel ook met mijn rechter hand in het gips waardoor het ook weer extra vertraging oploopt

dan had ik ook nog een vraag: ik was er vanuit gegaan dat de tekening die ik aan hou berekend was op 18mm plaat materiaal, nou bleek achteraf dat de tekening deels 18 deels 15mm was. en in de speaker kamer ( voor de 12inc) is ook nog een 12mm plaatje gemonteerd waar de speaker uiteindelijk op word gemonteerd.

omdat ik hier te laat achter ben gekomen en van 18mm  uit was  gegaan i.p.v. de 15mm (de plaat waar de speaker uiteindelijk op word gemonteerd is wel 12mm [mdf]) (zie foto in dit topic). heeft de speaker kamer een kleinere inhoud gekregen.  

mijn uiteindelijke vraag is of de kleinere inhoud van de speaker kamer effect heeft op de werking (vermogen, frequentie etc) van de speaker?

----------


## Rademakers

Als ik het goed begrijp is alleen de achterplaat anders (18 i.p.v. 15 mm)? In dat geval scheelt het zo'n 3% met het origineel en dat is in dit geval te verwaarlozen.

Mvg Johan

----------


## kevincejanssen

Een kast is er nu bijna helemaal klaar:

----------


## dj-inkognito

kerel die heb je verdomt netjes gebouwt. is dit nummer 1 van de 8?

als ze net zo strak klinken als ze eruit zien heb je een leuk setje.

----------


## kevincejanssen

> kerel die heb je verdomt netjes gebouwt. is dit nummer 1 van de 8?
> 
> als ze net zo strak klinken als ze eruit zien heb je een leuk setje.



Ik zelf bouw ze niet, maar 2 andere van de groep. 
Komen in totaal 4 MT122. Maar nu gaan ze eerst verder aan de USB kasten.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ziet er heel erg netjes uit! Klinken ze ook een beetje?

----------


## kevincejanssen

Nog niet getest, wel gespoten met tuffcab.

----------


## kevincejanssen



----------


## Watt Xtra

Der zitten geen handgrepen in, best lastig, of worden deze eenmaal geplaatst op een vaste locatie?
Ziet er verder keurig uit.

----------


## kevincejanssen

Deze komen er nog in. Word gedaan als ze alle 4 klaar zijn. Op het moment word er hard gewerkt aan de ubs.

----------


## kevincejanssen



----------


## kevincejanssen



----------


## Dirk Wijnen

En, hoe staat het er ondertussen mee?

----------


## kevincejanssen

6 USBs zijn gespoten.
Het doel is om de set voor 20 januari af te hebben zodat we er mee naar Praag kunnen.

----------


## 4AC

Vertel er dan ook even bij wat je in Praag gaat doen? Behalve goedkoop bier drinken... (halve liter voor 0,60 eurocentjes midden in het centrum)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Rolandino

of genieten van de vele mooie vrouwen daar ......................

----------


## kevincejanssen

Winter Conspiracy.
http://winterconspiracy.cz/

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

Juistem  :Big Grin: 

We gaan met een paar Nederlandse en Belgische collega-speakerbouwers naar Praag om daar een Oldskool-Hardcore/tekno stage neer te zetten, met o.a. 32 punishers, 10 x-tro's, 16 usb's en wat geluid van een paar Tsjechische vrienden.

Leuk is dat er daar wat minder regeltjes zijn om een groot feest neer te zetten, het bier goedkoop is (1,25 voor een halve liter) en de helft van t publiek vrouw is :P

----------


## kevincejanssen

4 MT122's niet te vergeten!!!

----------


## zoaier-paul

Ondertussen is het bijna 20 januari, hoe staat het met de set?

----------


## kevincejanssen

Niet de beste afbeelding. Maar wel een leuke. In het midden 15xUSB Daarnaast 16x punisher met daarop 4xX-tro en void (model houden jullie tegoed) en andere kant het zelfde.

----------


## MusicXtra

't Is allemaal net niet te zien.
Met zoveel toppen naast elkaar zul je wel last van kamfilter effecten gehad hebben?
Voor hoeveel man publiek was dit feestje?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Met zoveel toppen naast elkaar zul je wel last van kamfilter effecten gehad hebben?



Kamfilter? Blijven je haren dan goed zitten?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, juist niet, daarom doe ik ook zoveel moeite om ze te voorkomen. :Cool:

----------


## SPS

> Nee, juist niet, daarom doe ik ook zoveel moeite om ze te voorkomen.



Waarschijnlijk is het volume zo hoog, dat er sowieso geen details meer waar te nemen zijn door het menselijke gehoor :Frown: 


Paul

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

Inderdaad hadden we teveel tops langs elkaar staan. We hadden namelijk een veel bredere setup in gedachte, met de void's vliegend tussen de Punishers en Usb's, alleen kregen we een dag voor vertrek te horen dat we op een andere plek in de zaal moesten staan ivm brandveiligheid en routing door de zaal.. In onze razernij toch alle speakers er neergezet, maar achteraf gezien hadden we beter de x-tro's in een "waaier" neer kunnen zetten en de voids niet gebruikt, dan hadden we toch meer hoog overgehouden.. 
Was trouwens voor 700-1000 man, maarja, in onze scene is de 'speaker per persoon' ratio sowieso aan de hoge kant  :Big Grin: 
voor n kleine sfeer impressie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi7A9ERk65I

----------


## john-xr3i

Is er gemeten met een decibel meter? 
Ik heb net wat joeptoep filmpjes bekeken en volgens mij
Gaat dat echt verschrikkelijk hard.

----------


## MusicXtra

> in onze scene is de 'speaker per persoon' ratio sowieso aan de hoge kant



En dat is waarschijnlijk ook het enige dat telt, kwaliteit van het geluid heeft nog nooit iemand ook maar over nagedacht. :Cool:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Inderdaad hadden we teveel tops langs elkaar staan. We hadden namelijk een veel bredere setup in gedachte, met de void's vliegend tussen de Punishers en Usb's, maar achteraf gezien hadden we beter de x-tro's in een "waaier" neer kunnen zetten en de voids niet gebruikt, dan hadden we toch meer hoog overgehouden..



Ook al was je setup veel breder dan nog had je veel te veel toppen om zomaar naast elkaar te zetten. De volgende keer kun je beter proberen om 2 rijen toppen op elkaar te zetten, dat maakt het probleem al kleiner. Ook het niet aansluiten van een groot gedeelte (de helft?) van je toppen is een mogelijkheid.

Kijk maar eens naar de oude filmpjes met marshall wanden vol guitaarversterkers/speakers. Daar waren er vaak ook maar een paar van aangesloten / gevuld met speakers...

----------


## Lawaaiige Buur

> Ook al was je setup veel breder dan nog had je veel te veel toppen om zomaar naast elkaar te zetten. De volgende keer kun je beter proberen om 2 rijen toppen op elkaar te zetten, dat maakt het probleem al kleiner. Ook het niet aansluiten van een groot gedeelte (de helft?) van je toppen is een mogelijkheid.
> 
> Kijk maar eens naar de oude filmpjes met marshall wanden vol guitaarversterkers/speakers. Daar waren er vaak ook maar een paar van aangesloten / gevuld met speakers...



Als we een bredere setup konden neerzetten, was t inderdaad de bedoeling om de voids te vliegen/op steigers te zetten op 3,5 meter, schuin boven de xtro's. 
En ik had t toch in mn post hiervoor over het feit dat ik beter de voids niet aan had gesloten en de x-tro's in een waaierverband neer had gezet?

En @MusicXtra: Helaas, dan heb je t mis, heb laatst Timo Beckman nog over de vloer gehad om de set uit te meten voor een betere time-alignment. En omdat ik niks om de geluidskwaliteit geef, heb ik per abuis ook maar 2x PLM20000Q en 2xPLM10000Q aangeschaft  :Wink: 
Daar kunnen je Xilica's een puntje aan zuigen :P

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat je er hele dikke versterkers met top processors achter hebt staan is prachtig maar zegt nog niets over de geluidskwaliteit.
Een opstelling met meerdere toppen naast elkaar waarbij de hoogdrivers elkaar overlappen is de garantie voor kamfilters en hoe je het ook wendt of keert, dat is niet te 'time alignen' dus vandaar mijn opmerking.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Een van de redenen waarom ik de plaatsing v/d toppen tijdens de meting aangepast heb . Verder uit elkaar aan de voorkant dus om kamfilter effecten te beperken . 

Is rijk nog bij je langs geweest mbt die fase reine filters ? Waarschijnlijk ga ik nog experimenteren met ap2 filters samen met hem op een line array met labs/lake om te kijken of we hem fase recht kunnen trekken .
Dit kan nog ff duren daar het een soort van druk is . Als ik hier goede meet gegevens aan over heb komen ze vanzelf op mijn blog te staan .
@all laten we proberen een beetje vriendelijk te blijven en niet te vervallen in discussies zoals met een zekere "R" ook actief op dit forum .
En inderdaad die amps zijn errug vet alsmede de processing die er inzit al vind ik die interface van lake zwaar ***(vul maar in) hoewel dit meer aan mijn gebrek aan kennis en ervaring met deze software ligt en niet aan lake .
Met een tablet en een werkende interface was het resultaat afgelopen zaterdag zeer bevredigend voor mijn opdrachtgever .

----------


## Timo Beckman

Een van de redenen waarom ik de plaatsing v/d toppen tijdens de meting aangepast heb . Verder uit elkaar aan de voorkant dus om kamfilter effecten te beperken . 

Is rijk nog bij je langs geweest mbt die fase reine filters ? Waarschijnlijk ga ik nog experimenteren met ap2 filters samen met hem op een line array met labs/lake om te kijken of we hem fase recht kunnen trekken .
Dit kan nog ff duren daar het een soort van druk is . Als ik hier goede meet gegevens aan over heb komen ze vanzelf op mijn blog te staan .
@all laten we proberen een beetje vriendelijk te blijven en niet te vervallen in discussies zoals met een zekere "R" ook actief op dit forum .
En inderdaad die amps zijn errug vet alsmede de processing die er inzit al vind ik die interface van lake zwaar ***(vul maar in) hoewel dit meer aan mijn gebrek aan kennis en ervaring met deze software ligt en niet aan lake .
Met een tablet en een werkende interface was het resultaat afgelopen zaterdag zeer bevredigend voor mijn opdrachtgever .

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als we een bredere setup konden neerzetten, was t inderdaad de bedoeling om de voids te vliegen/op steigers te zetten op 3,5 meter, schuin boven de xtro's.



Vaak werken verschillende type toppen die hetzelfde publiek aanstralen niet erg goed. Dan kun je er nog beter voor kiezen om bijvoorbeeld het middendeel met 1 type te doen en de buitenkanten met het andere typen. Dan is het een kwestie van rondlopen en proberen met de eq het zoveel als mogelijk gelijk te trekken.

Misschien lees ik het verkeerd maar als je boven elkaar gaat plaatsen dan moet je het dicht bij elkaar houden en er geen 3,5 meter tussen laten. De eerste ? meters de zaal in is de weglengte tot de speakers continu anders en dus ook de cancellation van je geluid.

Jullie doen "disco" als je dan hard wilt is een 4 hoeken opstelling misschien nog wel makkelijker/beter met zoveel kasten. Of als het diep is halverwege nog wat (delayed) bouwen.

Die voids zijn dat stasys 3 types? Dat is een kast die wat betreft concept mij wel aanspreekt, maar ik heb ze nog nooit gehoord.

----------


## MusicXtra

> @all laten we proberen een beetje vriendelijk te blijven en niet te vervallen in discussies zoals met een zekere "R" ook actief op dit forum .



Als je op mijn reactie doelt, die is absoluut niet onvriendelijk bedoelt, is alleen de vaststelling van een feit.
Ik post hier nooit om mensen onderuit te halen, enkel en alleen om kennis op te doen en kennis weg te geven.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> @all laten we proberen een beetje vriendelijk te blijven en niet te vervallen in discussies zoals met een zekere "R" ook actief op dit forum .



@ALL staat er

----------


## Ericsamandj

klinkt als een vet underground feestje, toevallig spl- match hit aan het draaien?

----------


## AkzweliE23

Jow, 

was zelf van plan zelf 6 USB Bass Bin (dubbel) met Celestion (FTR18-4080FD) erin.

Krijg ik deze planne doorgestuurd 

(link: http://forum.speakerplans.com/usb-ba...opic51154.html )

Kom ik erachter dat men 18" drivers er niet in passen..

Tenzij ik men speakers zo plaats



( link: http://www.freespeakerplans.com/foru...plans/5481-usb)

Of moet je de drivers zo plaatsen? (lijkt me onlogisch om je geluid in een dichte kast te knalle..)

Kan er me iemand me helpe met me de afmetinge door te sturen, of moetk ik men speaker zoals de foto hierboven plaatsen?

----------


## teunos

> Jow, 
> 
> 
> 
> Kom ik erachter dat men 18" drivers er niet in passen..
> 
> Tenzij ik men speakers zo plaats
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, de speakers moeten er zo in, zo is de kast ontworpen. En nee, dat maakt niets uit. Het conus oppervlakte is immers gelijk voor en achter, dus het enige verschil dat omdraaien maakt is dat het volume van de voor- en achterkamer veranderd, maar met dat in het achterhoofd is de kast dan ook ontworpen voor de celestion.
Het grote voordeel is de verbeterde koeling van de speaker. Het enige nadeel hiervan is dat er turbulentie ontstaat rond de speaker, en van de lucht die uit het koelingsgat van de magneet komt. De frequenties waarbij dit problemen oplevert zitten echter niet in het bruikbare frequentiegebied, dus dat geeft geen problemen. Uit ervaring kan ik je ook vertellen dat, omdat het een bandpasskast is, je de (eventuele) turbulentie uit het koelingsgat van de magneet niet hoort daar dit wordt weggefilterd.

Kort antwoord, ja dat is zo goed.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zie hier een mix van verschillende materialen, welke soort multiplex is dat en waarom gebruik je MDF voor de binnen panelen?

----------


## Superfly

Ik heb heb toch nog even een vraagje als ik zo naar de foto kijkt dan denk ik , hoe ga je die speaker er weer uit krijgen als je hem moet vervangen?

Komt er in dat diehoekige vak een luikje, of moet hij misschien tegen de plaat aan gemonteerd worden en niet er door heen?

----------

